
AWS Lambda Supports Python 3.7 - pplonski86
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2018/11/aws-lambda-supports-python-37/
======
ec109685
Honest question, why does it matter what version of python lambda supports (or
any framework / language for that matter)?

Couldn’t you just pick the go runtime for example and have it execute the
framework / language you want with minimal overhead given it will be a call
between two processes running on same host, which you can keep running between
invocations.

~~~
Dunedan
AWS just released a solution to run any programming language on AWS Lambda:
[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-for-aws-lambda-use-
any-...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-for-aws-lambda-use-any-
programming-language-and-share-common-components/)

~~~
amelius
Ok, so I take from this that the post about specifically Python 3.7 doesn't
make much sense really (as a HN post).

~~~
EwanToo
It makes sense because this is an AWS supplied executable, where you just
upload the .py files.

If you follow the "Run any language" approach, you need to bundle the python
interpreter and any libraries required.

------
ramoz
Genuine question... Does it support the size of a typical (for data, ml, image
proc, etc) Python dependency bundle?

~~~
icebraining
The deployment package size limit seems to be 250MB:
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/lambda/latest/dg/limits.html](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/lambda/latest/dg/limits.html)

~~~
Glowbox
There are workarounds for that, f.e. on startup loading code from an s3 bucket
([https://hackernoon.com/exploring-the-aws-lambda-
deployment-l...](https://hackernoon.com/exploring-the-aws-lambda-deployment-
limits-9a8384b0bec3))

~~~
icebraining
That workaround is for the 50MB limit on zip files, not for the 250MB limit :)

~~~
zwily
No, you get another 500 MB of tmp space you can use at runtime. This
workaround does work.

------
asplake
Elastic Beanstalk meanwhile is still on Python 3.4

~~~
Alex3917
For the preconfigured Docker version, yeah. But for the regular Python
Beanstalk they released 3.6 at roughly the same time that Lambda released 3.6
support, so maybe there is some hope there.

